# bit banging on pin 5



## balanga (Aug 20, 2019)

Just noticed a strange error in `dmesg`:-



> info [drm] MSI enabled 1 message(s)
> info [drm] Supports vblank timestamp caching Rev 1 (10.10.2010).
> info [drm] Driver supports precise vblank timestamp query.
> intel_sdvo_ddc_proxy921920 on drmn0
> info [drm] GMBUS [i915 gmbus dpb] timed out, falling back to bit banging on pin 5



Is this normal and do I need to change anything?

Looked up Bit banging - but way over my head


----------

